# A hesitant Jabari Parker returns to floor for Bucks



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> All the hard work was done. The countless hours of rehab. The time alone in the weight room. The tedious process of regaining his strength, his form, his confidence.
> 
> Finally, it was time to take the final steps on his long road back to meaningful basketball Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/a-hesitant-jabari-parker-returns-to-floor-for-bucks-b99609914z1-340604951.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't really agree that his movement looked "real fluid" last night. To me he looked tentative, overweight, and slow. I guess time will tell as he continues to get back into game shape, but I was disappointed in his first showing for sure.


----------

